# White Sewer PVC Pipe



## slb1976 (May 28, 2014)

Hi, I recently got some 4"/100mm white sewer PVC SDR 28 pipe from some construction near by, they had some unused leftover pieces so they gave me some when I asked, its dirty from sitting on the ground, just wanted to know if this pipe is safe to use in my fish tank (after I clean and sterilize of course).

Cheers


----------



## Akari_32 (May 20, 2014)

I would say bleach it and then rinse it really well in hot water. Should be fine if they never used it.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, it's safe. Same material as schedule 40 PVC that's used for household plumbing. The only difference is the thickness - sewer pipe is rated for low-pressure systems.


----------

